# Trolling motor troubles!!!!!!!!!



## kentuckybassman (Jun 6, 2008)

OK here's the deal.
I have a 24 volt tm and my other unit that I had before was 12 volt.
The 24 only has 2 wires black and red both are hot,my plug from the other tm has an orange(ground) red and black(both hot) since the tm is 24 volt what do I do with the ground(the orange one from plug) because if I just hook the red and black together the wires get pretty warm pretty quick if I stay on the tm.I need to figure this out pretty quick since I have a scheduled trip to Table Rock lake in two days :shock:


----------



## dreadinger (Jun 7, 2008)

I would double check your wiring to the batteries, in a DC system black should always be negative (ground), it is possible someone wired it incorrectly in the past.


----------



## Zum (Jun 7, 2008)

trying to do an attachment


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 7, 2008)

Problem solved!! Thanks guys,(all of ya) I appreciate the fact I can go to this forum with a dumb question and get some intellegent answers :mrgreen: =D> Thanks again!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

[-X No such thing as a dumb question! I learned something today.......


----------



## shamoo (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats what this site is here for KBM, If you cant come to family with a question who can you go to? I dont know if you know this but when you joined the site you extended your family, so ask away my friend, ask away.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool thanks guys!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 7, 2008)

Glad everything is working now! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 8, 2008)

*AMEN*to that brother!!!


----------

